# Jetting a VERY fatty sewer



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

BEFORE​









DURING​






AFTER​


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

dude, I counted 9 cigarettes. How long where you there? You may have a problem....:laughing:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

HA HA i dont smoke


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Do you all have Grease interceptors over there?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I counted 12, but they were the butts of two different types of ****... Lol, sorry Ian, but that means something totally different on this side of the pond.

I must say kudos to you as well Ian. You work in some of the dirtiest places known to man and always leave it looking exceptionally clean. You do nice work and are proud of that. Keep the pics coming brother.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Ian, how sturdy are those covers over the sewers? Are they tamper resistant to keep inquisitive children out?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Why ain't that jetter hose movin? :whistling2:


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> Do you all have Grease interceptors over there?


Generally yes on new build very rarely on old, this here was abuse, staff tipping fryers into sink!!!!!!



U.A.til.I.die said:


> I counted 12, but they were the butts of two different types of ****... Lol, sorry Ian, but that means something totally different on this side of the pond.
> 
> I must say kudos to you as well Ian. You work in some of the dirtiest places known to man and always leave it looking exceptionally clean. You do nice work and are proud of that. Keep the pics coming brother.


Thank you. The job is as dirty as you make it. 

I enjoy showing you guys what my work is all about and enjoy reading about yours. 

Plenty of photos and videos to come. 



Tommy plumber said:


> Ian, how sturdy are those covers over the sewers? Are they tamper resistant to keep inquisitive children out?


There is a lot of different types of cover depending on location. 

The one pictured us highway grade although this one is on a grass area. 

If your interested I could start a thread about the cover with photos, very interesting. 



Protech said:


> Why ain't that jetter hose movin? :whistling2:


The jetter was turned off while I recorded, the flow is from the upstream chamber. 

I jetted from downstream up to the fatty chamber.


----------

